# Recommended books on the Papal Inquisition/Dominican Order/Torquemada?



## Brian G Turner (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm looking to research into the Papal Inquisition, not least the role of the Dominican Monks. Unfortunately, keyword searches on Amazon.co.uk are bringing up general religious pieces, old works, or little reviewed newer ones. I can't even find anything on the infamous Inquisitor Torquemada.

Therefore if anyone's read anything on these subjects, could you please recommend the books you thought best covered the subjects?


----------

